
Empirical: A platform for computational experiments - strin
http://empiricalci.com/
======
dummyai
Experiment framework seems a big need in research community. However, focusing
on scalability rather than reproduciblilty might be a better strategy.

Reproduciblilty often comes naturally with scalability.

